# Which body type would you rather have? (girl)



## WindowLicker

Your face, their body. Pick.








Coco







Miranda Kerr







Melyssa Ford







Paris Hilton







Vida Guerra







Samaire Armstrong


----------



## hylogenesis

Is "I don't want a body" an option? I'd rather just be an entity floating in cyberspace, totally free of the constraints of body ownership.


----------



## The Unseen

I would like to keep my own body, because unlike certain other women, I'm not brainwashed by the mass media into believing their ideal of what a woman is supposed to look like, and you shouldn't be either.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Well, you can be as physically fit and healthy as you want to be. You could look at any of these ladies as a guideline to a level of fitness that you'd like to achieve.

There's, of course, the minor part of height, bust, and bone structure, but really, you could come close to any one of those looks. For the more muscular, shapely female, weight-lifting is required as part of the exercise regime. 

I think the ideal to a person's health is a mix of weight-lifting and cardiovascular exercises, and having a goal to look after is healthy, and helpful. It's when the image is actually rather unhealthy that it becomes a problem.

People focus so much on losing weight, when the focus should be health and fitness oriented. They're also usually whining about how unrealistic body shape expectations are, meanwhile stuffing their faces with junk food. 

I think it's rather amusing that people will criticize a woman for being 'too skinny', and celebrate those who flaunt a voluptuous frame. Is there no happy, healthy medium?

I didn't vote because none of these ladies particularly appeal to my own goals. Not enough muscle, or too skinny, or too much body fat %.


----------



## Jennywocky

To answer the top question, either Miranda Kerr or Vida Guerra -- just not quite so top-heavy.

Unfortunately, bone structure determines these things, and unless you start corsetting when young (like the South Americans do) or luck out in the genetic lotto, you can only control fat and muscle to some degree.



Infrared said:


> I would like to keep my own body, because unlike certain other women, I'm not brainwashed by the mass media into believing their ideal of what a woman is supposed to look like, and you shouldn't be either.


Glad you are proud about not being a pwn of the system.

However, just because someone would like one of the bodies on the list or happens to participate in a silly online poll doesn't mean she has been 'brainwashed' or isn't able to make good decisions about her own life and body when real life meets the road.

You're making as many assumptions here as those who assume what a woman's body "should look like" in the first place.


----------



## koakuma

Preferably a combo between Miranda and Vida.


----------



## The Unseen

Jennywocky said:


> Glad you are proud about not being a pwn of the system.
> 
> However, just because someone would like one of the bodies on the list or happens to participate in a silly online poll doesn't mean she has been 'brainwashed' or isn't able to make good decisions about her own life and body when real life meets the road.
> 
> You're making as many assumptions here as those who assume what a woman's body "should look like" in the first place.


I'm just sick of half naked women in provocative photo-shopped poses plastered all over the cover of this sex sells world we all live in. Fucking sick to death of it.

She may not be "brainwashed", but she is at least influenced by these photos. If not, then why are there no pictures of plus sized women? They are just as attractive as these other women. Were they not posted because they don't fit the ideal of what in the OP's mind, a woman should look like? Where did that ideal come from if it exists?


----------



## Jennywocky

Infrared said:


> I'm just sick of half naked women in provocative photo-shopped poses plastered all over the cover of this sex sells world we all live in. Fucking sick to death of it.


I'd agree with that. And aside from the sex crap, glad there have been women and even some teen girls who have refused to wear makeup for their cover shots or conform to the image, although there's still a lot more that needs to be done.



> She may not be "brainwashed", but she is at least influenced by these photos. If not, then why are there no pictures of plus sized women? They are just as attractive as these other women.


Then do something about it and start a thread with the kinds of pictures you think would be more wholesome for women.

Then again, sounds like you're just set against the idea wholesale...


----------



## The Unseen

Jennywocky said:


> Then again, sounds like you're just set against the idea wholesale...


Anymore, that's about the point I've gotten to. I'm so overstimulated by the falsities of the ideal of women, it really leaves a sour taste in my mouth. But you are right, a different topic for a different thread.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Meh. I voted for the last one but none of them really represent the body I want.


----------



## Spades

My own please.


----------



## WindowLicker

double post.


----------



## WindowLicker

Hey guys I should clarify that the purpose of this was to see what the ideal fitness ratio of others would be. As being overweight isn't a fitness goal for most I didn't put it on here as I don't believe overweight is healthy, but I accept and love body types of all types this is just kinda more about investment/fitness goals.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'd like a woman with a feminine shape. You know, ice and curvy with some extra padding.


----------



## Pseudowho

I think you should be a little ashamed of yourself for one thing.

I want me. I want to not be assumed to think I want to be one of these women. I'm not overly sensitive, but this is quite insulting and shallow.


----------



## Kestrel

WindowLicker said:


> Hey guys I should clarify that the purpose of this was to see what the ideal fitness ratio of others would be. As being overweight isn't a fitness goal for most I didn't put it on here as I don't believe overweight is healthy, but I accept and love body types of all types this is just kinda more about investment/fitness goals.


I don't object to this thread. I think it's a very interesting psychological experiment.

However, if you're stating you left out bigger sizes because you don't believe being overweight is healthy, you should have left out Paris Hilton and Miranda Kerr, too. I am confident that both their BMIs are well below 18.5, which marks them as malnourished.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I don't think the point of this thread was to depersonalize yourselves, people. There _were _two examples that _could _be malnourished, I agree with that. 

But, I think it's silly to get offended by some pictures that are _obviously_ just presented as a_ vision_, and not an exact replica. Nobody's making you be anyone but who you are, in the body you're in. But, you can be fit and healthy, and strive to sculpt yourself into health, and some of these pictures are great inspirations. Some of these ladies clearly do lots of weight training and cardio, and eat healthy.

I think the point is to stop thinking about losing weight, and start thinking about being healthy.

I also think that people who are overweight or obese get this way because of how they eat, and how much they move.


----------



## WindowLicker

@Mutatio NOmenis May all your wishes come true.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

@WindowLicker

I cannot tell if you're sarcastic of earnest, sry. Which one are you being?


----------



## Farean

Eh, I more interested in an athletic build. I guess the lady wearing a white dress in the first picture (Coco?) would be close to what I'd like.


----------

